
DoH: Canary domain – use-application-dns.net - chopin
https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/canary-domain-use-application-dnsnet
======
chopin
Doesn't run this afoul of the whole purpose of DoH? Any ISP could manipulate
this record to switch off DoH, isn't it?

